# 'chuff' operating systems. for Accucraft locos



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

I want if possible to fit a 'mylocosound' sound card to an Accucraft 2 8 0.

Peter Lucas is making a new card that will allow the chuff operating system to trigger the chuffs but is having difficulty with different manufacturers systems


I will be sending him a photo of the Bachmann rear axle of the 260/440 which has wires around the axle & parallel with it to move some on/off contacts. 


However I do not have an Accucraft loco yet to see how thay do it!

Is it possible please for any Accucraft owners to take a photo of their system?

I will send a note to Cliff asking the above question as well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... an Accucraft 2-8-0 is not a cheap loco... I'm surprised you are not going for a Phoenix... 

Anyway, most Accucrafts have chuff contacts on a drum on one of the drivers. He should just design it for make and break, make would start/trigger the chuff sound. 

It's not a situation where the contact is on during the entire chuff. 

(Am I understanding your question correctly?) 

Regards, Greg


----------

